# Hilarious thread



## Calves of Steel (Jul 30, 2011)

Pro BBers and who they look like. Some of these had me keeled over laughing

ITT: Pros that look like famous people - Bodybuilding.com Forums

*Edit:* Here are a few of the shots for those not interested in leaving IronMagazine!






Bertil Fox and Denzel Washington





Jay Cutler and Mr. Incredible





Bradley Whitford and Andreas Münzer


----------



## Curt James (Jul 31, 2011)

Awesome find! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the edit!


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

haha


----------

